# Foto Wettbewerb Voting



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

So das neue Thema ist abgeschlosse hier die Ergebnisse
Thema war: Herbst
*
*
Bild 1


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bild 2



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bild 3



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bild 4



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bild 5



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> 500 Pixel reichen fürs Forum vollkommen aus alles andere ist übernatürlich groß.



Nein. Definitiv nein. Imo sollten alle Bilder in Originalgröße oder zumindest einer festgelegten Größe, die mindestens FullHD ist, eingereicht werden. Sonst kann man das gleich vergessen. Sonst ist das ein reiner Motiv-Wettbewerb und kein Foto-Wettbewerb.

Ich kann hier nichts beurteilen weil ich nicht weis wie z.B. Bild 6 in Originalgröße aussieht. 3 und 4 gefallen mir am besten, von denen in einer vernünftigen Größe. Wobei bei 3 die obere Hälfte deutlich besser aussieht als die untere. Vielleicht liegt's am Fokus oder an der Nachbearbeitung. Der Himmel sieht aber super aus.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2011)

Ich habe geschwankt zwischen Bild 1 und 6. 2-4 waren mir dann doch zu Mainstream, irgendwie Allerweltsbilder ohne speziellen Bezug zu Wasser. Bild 5 sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, ist aber im Vergleich mit den anderen Bildern zu unübersichtlich. Letztlich hat dann Bild 6 bei mir gewonnen, weil es doch einen Tick interessanter und stimmiger aussieht.


----------



## Konov (23. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nein. Definitiv nein. Imo sollten alle Bilder in Originalgröße oder zumindest einer festgelegten Größe, die mindestens FullHD ist, eingereicht werden. Sonst kann man das gleich vergessen. Sonst ist das ein reiner Motiv-Wettbewerb und kein Foto-Wettbewerb.



Wäre da nicht so pingelig... eine Größe die als Maximum dient ist nicht verkehrt als Beschränkung für alle.

Hier gibts keine Geldpreise zu gewinnen 

Es ist ein reiner Fun-Wettbewerb und ich finde, da reicht so eine Regelung völlig aus.
Es wird immer selbsternannte Foto-Profis geben, die irgendwas vorgeben möchten, aber das schränkt doch diesen Fun-Wettbewerb nur ein, weil nicht jeder eine Spiegelreflexkamera hat und Full HD Bilder knipst.


----------



## Ellesmere (23. August 2011)

Mir persönlich gefallen die Bilder 2 und 6 am besten, da sie meienr Meinung nach das Element Wasser am besten widerspiegeln. Reinheit, Klarheit, Frische. Bei Motiv 1 sehe ich es auchso, da gefällt mir die Umsetzung allerdings nicht ganz so gut  
Hmm...6 ist es für mich geworden


----------



## tonygt (25. August 2011)

Ich Pushe das ganze nochmal nach Oben nur noch bis 24 Uhr kann gevoted werde.


----------



## Konov (25. August 2011)

Sieht recht eindeutig aus 
Das Spinnennetz ist aber auch ne nette Idee.


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2011)

Muss ehrlich gesagt sagen, dass mir die Bilder alle nicht allzu gut gefallen...2-3 und 5-6 sind imho so die Standardbilder, die man bei jedem Hobbyfotographen auf der Facebookseite sehen kann (Geschweige denn deviantart oder picasa) 
Soll kein Angriff sein, aber gerade bei einem Wettbewerb sollte man doch versuchen, einzigartige Bilder oder zumindest solche, die sonst nicht so schnell geschossen werden können einzureichen...aber sind nur my 2 cents. Hab im Endeffekt für 4 abgestimmt, weils einfach ein sehr schönes, stimmiges Bild ist, dem das Wasser in Form von Fluss und Wolken stark seinen Stempel aufdrückt - und die Reflektionen gefallen mir, diese Differenz zwischen hell genug für Reflektionen aber dunkel genug, dass schon Beleuchtungen an sind.


----------



## Feuerkatze (25. August 2011)

Naja. Zum einen sind die Teilnehmer ja keine Profis, die was ganz was Tolles machen können, sondern eben genau die die du kritisierst: Hobbyfotografen. Ziel ist es, dass eben auch Leute mit einer normalen Knipse mitmachen können. Auch war es Ziel, sich aktuell und kurzfristig mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen und eine Idee umzusetzen. Gerade in einem Forum wie diesem geht ja ein Thread, der mal 4 Tage nicht besucht wird glatt unter, und hat man eben nicht nen Monat Zeit um sich da ran zu machen. Und dann wirds für nen Hobbyfotografen dann schnell mal schwer mit was besonderem aufzuwarten. 

Und ja, auch bei Fotowettbewerben wirst du ähnliche Bilder finden, vielleicht noch ein bisschen besser fotografiert. Und wenn man allein schon versucht so ein Bild nachzustellen, was vielleicht anderswo nen Preis abgesahnt hat, wirst du feststellen, dass das gar nicht so einfach ist. Vielfach braucht man das Glück, dass das Motiv sich gerade bietet, oder dass man soetwas wie zb einen Wasserfall überhaupt in erreichbarer Nähe hat. Und selbst wenn man das hat, dann ist die Umsetzung selbst auch nicht unbedingt einfach, sei es wegen schwierigem Licht, Schwierigkeiten das Motiv so in Szene zu setzen das es gut wirkt. (wie zB jetzt Bild 1 was von vielen hier als gute Idee, aber dennoch nicht als Favorit genannt wird - da hat es an der Umsetzung der Idee ein bisschen gehapert) Aber Ziel war es eben auch sich der Kritik zu stellen und mögliche Verbesserungen zu erfahren. 

Und an und für sich ist es doch auch einfach mal spannend zu sehen, wie jemand anderes das Thema umsetzt. Ich finde es zum Teil schon einfach nur spannend zu sehen, wie unterschiedlich das gleiche Motiv fotografiert wird. (um mal das Beispiel Devianart und Wasser zu nehme.) Lauter Wasserfallbilder und alle unterschiedlich und dennoch spannend aber das mag nun meine Meinung sein. 

Es wäre dann, wenn du schon sagst, dass dir kein Bild gefällt, interessant zu wissen, wie du das Thema umgesetzt hättest. Was hättest du erwartet?


----------



## Auylio (25. August 2011)

Bin dann wohl die erste Stimme für 1, das sieht klasse aus!


----------



## tonygt (25. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Sieht recht eindeutig aus
> Das Spinnennetz ist aber auch ne nette Idee.



Ich würde mal behaupten das noch alles offen ist


----------



## tonygt (26. August 2011)

Moin hier das Endgültige Ergebnis und damit die Gewinner, hab das ganze gestern nacht Vergessen da ich Grillen war.

Platz 1: Bild Nummer 6 geschossen von Feuerkatze
Platz 2: Bild Nummer 4 geschossen von Wolfmania
Platz 3: Bild Nummer 2 geschossen von Tonygt

Damit bestimmt Feuerkatze das nächste Thema. Sobald das gemacht wurde wird eine Deadline vorgegeben und bis dahin können alle an mich Pms mit ihren Bildern schicken.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. August 2011)

graz an Feuerkatze und ich bin dann mal ne Woche offline und guck danach was das Thema ist :-)


----------



## Feuerkatze (26. August 2011)

Whee. 


Schönen Urlaub dir Wolfmania.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. August 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub dir Wolfmania.



danköö - nehmt mal Meer als neues Thema da fahr ich hin 
Aber schön daß das Thema Foto hier gut angenommen wird - vielleicht sollte man auch mal ne Bilderecke machen ?


----------



## tonygt (15. September 2011)

So neues Thema ist drin, Voting wurde zurückgesetzt. Bitte alle fleissig Voten.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2011)

ich kann nich voten: [#10355] Du musst bei jeder Frage dieser Umfrage eine Stimme abgeben.


----------



## tonygt (15. September 2011)

Hmm scheint irgendwie Fehlerhaft zu sein weil ich die erste Frage rausgelöscht habe. Kann da bitte ein Mod weiterhelfen ich reporte es mal und frage um Hilfe


----------



## Wolfmania (15. September 2011)

Hm drei Bilder is ja Net grad die menge...schade...und wie war der urlaub Tony??


----------



## tonygt (15. September 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Hm drei Bilder is ja Net grad die menge...schade...und wie war der urlaub Tony??



Jo das Thema war nicht ganz leicht umzusetzen ^^. Nicht jeder ist Mobil und kommt so ohne weiteres aufs Land. 
Urlaub war sehr toll näheres steht im MTB Thread. Ich hab leider auch kein Bild gemacht, da ich im Urlaub immer wenn ich nen Motiv hatte die Kamera net dabei hatte und sonst keine Zeit hatte


----------



## Feuerkatze (15. September 2011)

Das hatte ich befürchtet  . Aber man hätte ja auch den Gemüsegarten/Apfelbaum des Nachbarn fotografieren können. Ich hatte euch da mehr Kreativität zugetraut. Und auch ist es normalerweise echt nicht nötig um sehr weit heraus zu fahren. 

Ich hoffe, dass die Umfrage bald gefixed ist. Ansonsten müssen wir halt doch einen neuen Thread eröffnen.


----------



## tonygt (15. September 2011)

Intressant ich habs jetzt hinbekommen Umfrage, einfach die Umfrage gelöscht und neu Eingefügt. Also alle bitte Voten.


----------



## schneemaus (15. September 2011)

Ich editier das dann mal. Ich vote immer noch für das Bild, aber man sollte mal genauer hingucken und nicht im kleinen Fensterchen mit halb geschlossenen Augen  Trotzdem gefällt's mir am besten x)

Und ich hab doch für Bild 3 gevotet T_T Hab die Stimme jetzt nochmal entfernt und auf Bild 3 gepackt.. Wenn's nu immer noch nich funktioniert, weiß ich auch nich, wieso.


----------



## Feuerkatze (15. September 2011)

äh Kühe? Und Schnee? Ich glaub schneemaus sieht ein anderes Bild3 als ich. 

und wieso sehe ich das Voting bei Bild drei dann nicht? scheint also noch immer kaputt zu sein....

Apropos Kühe: @tonygt: wieso hast du nicht eines von deinen beiden  Kuhbildern  zur Wahl gestellt? 

Das mit der Hütte und den Bergen hätte sicher gute Chancen auf Stimmen gehabt.


----------



## tonygt (15. September 2011)

Weil ich die Bilder nicht gemacht habe  und ich mir nicht Fremde Bilder aneigne und als meine eigenen verkaufe.
Also bei mir alles angezeigt und es wurde auch schon für alle Bilder gevotet scheint also zu funktionieren


----------



## Feuerkatze (15. September 2011)

Ah ok, das wurde aus dem Posting im MTB-Thread nicht ersichtlich. Dann ist das natürlich korrekt so. 
Über Leute, die anderermanns Bilder als die eigenen verkaufen (oder es so implizieren, dass es wirkt als wären es ihre eigenen - sowas wie Mischen von Profifotos mit den eigenen Fotos im Album ) kann ich mich recht gut aufregen.

und jetzt seh ich auch den Vote für das dritte Bild


----------



## tonygt (15. September 2011)

Abgesehen davon find ich die beiden Bilder auch nicht allzu gelungen, sieht zwar ganz schön aus, mich stört aber der Stacheldraht Zaun bei dem einen Bild und die eine Ecke der Hütte beim anderen Bild. Auf beiden Bildern sieht das ganze nicht gewollt aus, sondern nur nach einem schnelle Schnapsschuss was ja auch war ^^, mit so einem Bild würde ich hier nicht mitmachen


----------



## H2OTest (15. September 2011)

ich hab für bild 2 gestimmt - sieht meiner meinung nach am besten aus, ich hab mich ja dieses mal enthalten, weil bei uns schon alles abgebaut wurde


----------



## Feuerkatze (16. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon find ich die beiden Bilder auch nicht allzu gelungen, sieht zwar ganz schön aus, mich stört aber der Stacheldraht Zaun bei dem einen Bild und die eine Ecke der Hütte beim anderen Bild. Auf beiden Bildern sieht das ganze nicht gewollt aus, sondern nur nach einem schnelle Schnapsschuss was ja auch war ^^, mit so einem Bild würde ich hier nicht mitmachen



hehe. Ja das stimmt wohl. Also das mit dem Stacheldraht wäre bei mir auch rausgefallen. Die Ecke hätte ich zwar auch nicht mitfotografiert, aber es wäre durchaus machbar gewesen. Aber nachdem es ja nicht deine eigenen waren ist es ja eh hinfällig. 

@ H2OTest: auch Stoppelfelder haben ihren Reiz  


Hoffen wir mal, dass das nächste Thema wieder zu mehr Teilnehmern führt. Und dass auch trotz der kleinen Auswahl weiter gevotet wird.
Tip für die, deren Stimme irgendwie noch vom vorherigen Voting gezählt wird (bei mir zeigts an, dass 51 gevotet haben, aber insgesamt sinds nur ein paar Stimmen für die jetzigen Bilder): Stimme entfernen, neu setzen.


----------



## tonygt (17. September 2011)

Gogo mehr Votes nur noch 15 Min bis zum Vote ende


----------



## tonygt (17. September 2011)

*Voting Beendet
Platz 1: Bild 1 von Wolfmania
Platz 2: Bild 3 von Yso/Ede
Platz 3: Bild 2 von Feuerkatze

*Glückwunsch an die Gewinner*
*Also Wolfmania darf, das neue Thema aussuchen. Ich bitte darum etwas auszusuchen, was auch für Leute die nicht so Mobil sind Umsetzbar ist  damit wieder mehr Leute mitmachen.


----------



## Feuerkatze (18. September 2011)

Gratz an Wolfmania. Bin gespannt auf das neue Thema.


----------



## tonygt (9. Oktober 2011)

So das Voting ist eröffnet hoffe das diesmal alles funktioniert sollte es Probleme beim Voten geben einfach direkt hier rein poste.
Alles weitere Steht im Anfangs Poste.
Fröhliches Voten


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2011)

Tolle Bilder diesmal dabei! Gefällt mir alles richtig gut.
Habe mich aber letztlich für Bild 3 entschieden weil es irgendwie interessant aussieht.

Aber auf jedenfall alles tolle Kandidaten diesmal.


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Oktober 2011)

Ja wirklich alles gut anzusehen...könnten gern noch n paar mehr mitmachen...


----------



## tonygt (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mich hier auch noch, über Feedback freuen. Ich fände ich es sehr nice, wenn ihr schreiben könntet warum ihr für ein bestimmtes Bild gevotet, habt was euch gefallen hat und was euch an anderen nicht gefallen hat. Konstruktive Kritik hilft den Teilnehmern weiter, zumindest empfinde ich das so ^^.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Oktober 2011)

Bild 1 hat mir gut gefallen.trifft das thema meiner meinung nach sehr gut...ich will den anderen bildern keinen künstlerischen wert absprechen,aber verfehlen meiner meinung nach das thema.speziell bild 4 finde ich sogar kontrovers zum thema technik,da es recht rostig und klobig aussieht und ich zum thema technik eher etwas filigranes,modernes erwarte...
ich würde ja auch mitmachen und nicht nur kritisieren oder bewerten,aber ich hab nich mal ne kamera zum fotografieren...udn somit könnte ich nur ein bild aus dem i-net hochladen udn das wäre ja zu einfach im gegensatz zu den leuten die sich selbst ein motiv gesucht haben und dem ganzen somit ihre eigene note gegeben haben...
aber finde ich sehr interessant das thema.wäre schön wenn mehr mitmachen würden,oder man halt tatsächlich auch bilder aus dem i-net posten könnte...vielleicht als untergruppe unter den fotos...


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Oktober 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber finde ich sehr interessant das thema.wäre schön wenn mehr mitmachen würden,oder man halt tatsächlich auch bilder aus dem i-net posten könnte...vielleicht als untergruppe unter den fotos...


Also ne Digicam gibts doch schon ab 50,-€ - haste keine rumfliegen bei Dir oder in der Familie ? Oder diese dollen neuen Smartphones haben mittlerweile auch brauchbare Kameras - auch das Motiv ist entscheidend nicht nur die Qualität. Also Mut und mitgemacht...


----------



## Feuerkatze (10. Oktober 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und ich zum thema technik eher etwas filigranes,modernes erwarte...



Wieso? 
ich war letztens im Technik-Museum in Sinsheim. (da wo Wolfmanias Ava her kommt  )
Da ist viel Technik, aber eigentlich sehr wenig filligranes. Flugzeuge und Autos sind halt nicht filigran, aber voller Technik. 

Beim 4. Bild würde ich dir fast recht geben, aber es verfehlt das Thema keineswegs. Es ist halt alte Technik, aber Technik. (ich hätte so ein Motiv vermutlich beim Thema "Rost" oder "Alt" erwartet.)


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Wieso?
> ich war letztens im Technik-Museum in Sinsheim. (da wo Wolfmanias Ava her kommt  )
> Da ist viel Technik, aber eigentlich sehr wenig filligranes. Flugzeuge und Autos sind halt nicht filigran, aber voller Technik.



Sinsheim ist klasse, habe da viele schöne Bilder gemacht. Der DeLorian steht da (Zurück in die Zukunft), Concordes, Aston Martin von Goldfinger, Schumis erster Rennflitzer, Röhrls Audi Quattro etc etc.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> (ich hätte so ein Motiv vermutlich beim Thema "Rost" oder "Alt" erwartet.)




this...
ok,filigran war vlt der falsche ausdruck,aber technik assoziier ich mit den begriffen fortschritt und innovativ....das muss nicht immer filigran sein.kann auch wuchtig sein,wie dieses bild hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab für Bild 2 gestimmt. Warum? Einfach aus dem Bauch raus. 1 sah für mich zu sehr nach einer Montageanleitung aus ... 3 assoziiere ich mit einem Kalender in einer Werkstatt für Motorräder (nur das die nackten Mädels fehlen^^). Und das 4 gefiel meinen Augen einfach nicht. Ich bin da eher einfach gestrickt und ein Foto sollte in erster Linie scharf sein und Nummer 4 war mir nicht scharf genug^^


----------



## tonygt (12. Oktober 2011)

So das Voting ist dann hier mit beendet. Das Ergebnis sieht wie folgt aus

*

Platz 1: Bild 1 von Wolfmania
Platz 2: Bild 4 von Tonygt
Platz 3: Bild 3 von Yso
Platz 4: Bild 2 von Feuerkatze*

Damit darf Wolfmania das neue Thema bestimmen. 

@Ellsemere danke für das Feedback ,das das Bild Unscharf war ist mir auch erst hier im Forum aufgefallen, beim nachsehen ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass das Bild in Orginalgröße Scharf war und beim Verkleinern auf 800 px irgendwie unscharf geworden ist 

@Yso mich würde mal intressieren was du da Fotografierst hast ?


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Oktober 2011)

Moin, wollte noch sagen was bei Bild 1 zu sehen ist: ein HighEnd Heimkino Prozessor AV888 + Mehrkanalendstufe P777 der Marke ARCAM
Arcam link

persönlich fand ich Bild 2 sehr gut gelungen !


----------



## Feuerkatze (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich wunder mich gerade, dass nach Bild 3 (das von Yso) gefragt wird, was es ist. Denn Ellesmere hat es (fast) richtig erkannt. Yso hat die Speichen eines Oldtimers fotografiert.wie hier zum Beispiel

Bild 2 (mein Beitrag) ist bei mir in der Arbeit enstanden. Normalerweise kennt man die Dinger eher  so  bei mir stehen die dann ohne Etikett, Sprühkopf und Kappe rum, weil ich diese Dosen verwende um die Menge an Gas einzustellen, die dann in die richtigen Dosen kommt.


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Bild 2 (mein Beitrag) ist bei mir in der Arbeit enstanden. Normalerweise kennt man die Dinger eher  so  bei mir stehen die dann ohne Etikett, Sprühkopf und Kappe rum, weil ich diese Dosen verwende um die Menge an Gas einzustellen, die dann in die richtigen Dosen kommt.



Ist wirklich sehr gelungen das Bild - tolle Schärfe/Unschärfe und guter Kontrast - top!


----------



## Feuerkatze (12. Oktober 2011)

Danke 


und gratz. Du darfst schon wieder das Thema aussuchen.


----------



## tonygt (14. November 2011)

So neue Thema ist
Vote Ende mach ich mal Donnerstag 24

Also Voten bis:

*17.11
24 Uhr*


----------



## shadow24 (14. November 2011)

hab für Bild 4 gevotet,da ich das thema herbst ganz klar mit rotbraunen blättern am baum assoziiere...Bild 3 wäre für mich der zweitplazierte...
Bild 1 wäre für mich für thema: Biologie...Bild 2 wäre für mich Thema: Baum/oder Sommer und Bild 5 wäre für mich fast schon ein Winterbild...
das ganze ist natürlich nur MEINE Meinung.ich finde alle Bilder schön,aber das ist meine ganz eigene subjektive bewertung.soll sich keiner in seiner arbeit gemobbt fühlen.finde ich gut das sich die leute hier die mühe gemacht haben


----------



## schneemaus (14. November 2011)

Ich hab für Bild 1 gestimmt, ich finde, man kann das Thema da deutlich erkennen und es gefällt mir am besten. Bild 2 finde ich unheimlich schön, aber leider etwas am Thema vorbei - wenn der Baum schon halb kahl wäre und/oder farbiges Laub tragen würde, hätte ich vermutlich dafür gestimmt.

Die restlichen Bilder, auch wenn sie wirklich schön sind, sehen für mich alle sehr ähnlich aus, deswegen Bild 1, da es sich von der "Masse" eben doch deutlicher abhebt x)


----------



## Konov (14. November 2011)

Hab auch für Bild 1 gestimmt, weil es so schön minimalistisch herbstlich ist.
Bild 2 hat das Thema IMO etwas verfehlt, obwohl es generell ein sehr schönes Bild ist. 

Die anderen Bilder sind auch gut, aber alle irgendwie im Vergleich zu Nr. 1 zu nichtssagend.


----------



## Feuerkatze (22. November 2011)

nanu? nur 7 Stimmen? was ist hier los?

und auch so nur 5 Bilder? ich hatte mit mehr Resonanz gerechnet. Und auch mit mehr Auswahl.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> nanu? nur 7 Stimmen? was ist hier los?
> 
> und auch so nur 5 Bilder? ich hatte mit mehr Resonanz gerechnet. Und auch mit mehr Auswahl.



Herbstvoting is doch schon lange durch.


----------



## Feuerkatze (23. November 2011)

ohne Ergebnisbekanntgabe...


----------



## Konov (23. November 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> ohne Ergebnisbekanntgabe...



Richtig


----------



## tonygt (23. November 2011)

Das Problem ist das es hier im Forum nicht genug Leute intressiert. Wir haben maximal 5 Einsendungen. Und dann noch 2-3 Leute die Voten den Rest intressiert das ganze irgendwie nicht. Von daher würde ich das ganze Aufgrund mangelender Intresse einstellen.


----------



## Konov (23. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das es hier im Forum nicht genug Leute intressiert. Wir haben maximal 5 Einsendungen. Und dann noch 2-3 Leute die Voten den Rest intressiert das ganze irgendwie nicht. Von daher würde ich das ganze Aufgrund mangelender Intresse einstellen.



Schade eigentlich... leider hab ich noch keine neue Digicam wodurch es mir recht schwer fällt, mitzumachen. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2011)

Ich hab auch nur mein Handy benutzt xD


----------



## Feuerkatze (24. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das es hier im Forum nicht genug Leute intressiert. Wir haben maximal 5 Einsendungen. Und dann noch 2-3 Leute die Voten den Rest intressiert das ganze irgendwie nicht. Von daher würde ich das ganze Aufgrund mangelender Intresse einstellen.



da hast du wohl recht  find ich voll schade, weil ich die Idee richtig gut fand und es mich total motiviert hat wieder mehr zu fotografieren.Vielleicht war die erste Variante, mit Bildern im Thread posten die man direkt kommentieren konnte besser.


----------



## tonygt (24. November 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> da hast du wohl recht  find ich voll schade, weil ich die Idee richtig gut fand und es mich total motiviert hat wieder mehr zu fotografieren.Vielleicht war die erste Variante, mit Bildern im Thread posten die man direkt kommentieren konnte besser.



An sich kann man, das ja weiter machen einfach den anderen Foto Thread benutzen und da hin und wieder Bilder posten. Vieleicht findet sich dann ja noch eine Alternative zu dem Wettbewerb. Weil so ist der Aufwand zu groß und die Ressonanz zu gering damit es sich lohnt.


----------



## Wolfmania (25. November 2011)

Moin, war mal 3 Wochen off - viel Arbeit momentan - tja wenn das hier nicht mehr läuft hätt ich n Vorschlag: wir machen einfach einen Thread auf, in den man eigene Fotos posten kann und andere ihren Senf dazugeben können wenn sie möchten. Ganz ohne Wettbewerb - vllt läuft das ja besser ?!

BTT: habe für Bild 1 gestimmt - ein schönes Herbst-Blatt (leider liegt der Schärfepunkt nicht auf dem Blatt)


----------



## Konov (25. November 2011)

Man könnte auch den Wettbewerb einfach laufen lassen und mit der Zeit machen vllt. mehr Leute mit.


----------



## tonygt (25. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Man könnte auch den Wettbewerb einfach laufen lassen und mit der Zeit machen vllt. mehr Leute mit.



Wie gesagt mir persönlich ist der Aufwand zu groß und die Ressonanz zu gerin. Das mein ich sowohl als Fotograf als auch als Thread ersteller. Den Thread zu editieren hätt ich kein Problem mit aber ich hab irgendwie keine Lust, mir extra was für nen Thema zu überlegen, dann nen Bild zu machen und am Ende gucken vieleicht 7 Leute rein. Mir gehts hier halt auch darum ein bissel Feedback zu bekommen.


----------



## Feuerkatze (25. November 2011)

ja das mit der geringen Resonanz ist schon etwas blöde. Ich denke, wir können den alten Thread mit der Themensammlung durchaus weiter nutzen. Jeder kann dann (auch mehrere) Bilder zum Thema posten und es darf konstruktiv kritisiert, gelobt, und verbessert werden. Vielleicht gibt das dann doch wieder mehr Schwung.


----------



## Konov (25. November 2011)

Ist vielleicht erstmal die beste Lösung.


----------

